# My newest Aquarium wall



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Thought I might post my newest aquarium wall I built, Got abit of help and finished setting it up, Sprained ankle bums me out, But didn't stop me 
Built it solely outta treated decking, Got lots of it around here, So what better use to put it too. 5 and 10 gallon tanks


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm impressed. Water change day must be every day at your house.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Love it. How long to do water changes? Do you perform them all at once or stagger them? Bettas in every tank?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I do water changes Everyday!
It's not as hard as it use to be tho,
I Have a long hose that reaches way outside for Drainage with alot of different Nozzles so as to prevent any spread of diseases should one tank every develop one.
And a refill hose hooked up in my bathroom for Refills,
No bucket hauling that way, But still pretty Much takes hours most every day,
Good exercise and I really enjoy it!



> Bettas in every tank?


 Actually alot have betta's
I have more Betta's occupying tanks then Other fish, But then males do need to be housed by themselves.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice.. what do you have floating? Duck weed?

With that many tanks you should look into a sump pump system... it would make it a lot easier


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I wanna live at your house.  LOL


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmm nice setup. I'm doing something similar with my room and its gonna be mostly 2.5 gallon tanks and 5 gallon tubs. The growouts will be 10 gallon tanks and 30 gallon tubs. I'm gonna start to set it up as soon as I can.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> what do you have floating? Duck weed?


Watersprite



> With that many tanks you should look into a sump pump system..


Maybe one day, but for now its ok 



> I wanna live at your house.


Oh boy, I can't wait till my kids all move out, More room for fish tanks :twisted:



> I'm doing something similar with my room and its gonna be mostly 2.5 gallon tanks and 5 gallon tubs


 nothing beats wall units, More tanks less room that way


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL I can't wait 'til my siblings move out.... I might be able to steal a room for a fish room.. Hmmm...:twisted:Heehee! 

I'd really like to make/get a tank shelf now.. room for more tanks... I currently have NO dresser OR desk space left. Anywhere. :lol:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd like to have a shelf unit in my dorm.. only problem is I'd have to build it which involves 1) Math  2) money 3) someone carrying it up to the 3rd floor for me.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ah I would love that! Very nice setup
When I move into the different dorm hall next year, we have a LIVING ROOM that abounds in possiblilities -cackles- Right now I'm in a one room dorm sharing with another girl so surface space is limited...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL Nochoramet.. I have a living room too.. but my roomies only want 1 tank  Luckily my room is private so I can cover ever available surface with fish


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That setup looks awesome. Nice fish wall!


----------

